# Terrova vs Xi5



## riverrat717 (Feb 13, 2016)

Torn between the two. I know MK has better CS, but have heard MG's anchor function is more accurate. What say the masses??


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 14, 2016)

I've got a Terrova & Ipilot combo, the spot anchor works but it drifts off and returns like most comments. I've read comments where some are happy with the radius and others are not. It all depends on your expectations. If you want the TM to hold like 2 anchors, probably not going to happen unless there is no wind, and calm conditions. I shoot docks for crappie at times, and I've learned to use the spot anchor "drift" to my advantage by positioning the boat where the drift allows me different angles w/o having to control the boat or TM. Course, if the wind blows a bit, all bets are off.

No experience with the MG X series, but I've read lots of positive comments on the anchor function. I troll 99% of the time so the MK & IP was the ticket for me. The IP is not perfect by any means but it does make trolling more about fishing and enjoying the time verses fighting the boat. I still have to make course corrections due to wind and current conditions, but I haven't figured a way to control the weather yet, so I just deal with.

Indicating what style of fishing you prefer can help people make suggestions.


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks again TN! Most of my fishing consists of cats, eyes, and smallies. I don't do much trolling, but that may change. Think I'm leaning towards the xi5 at this point.
Anyone using an xi5?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 15, 2016)

I have the Terrova and love it . spotlock works great for me trick is to ease up on a spot and come to a almost dead stop before hitting the lock button . I have thought about a Motorguide but never been a fan of them although i hear the spotlock works better here is a link on some other users opinions of the motorguide 

https://www.crappie.com/crappie/fishing-electronics-and-photography/324573-moto-guide-xi5-owners/


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 15, 2016)

Quieter than terrova as well. Jog feature looks cool also. Pulled the trigger on a 105lb Xi5 w pinpoint so I guess I'll do a review, short term and long term.


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a Xi5 and love it. Spot lock is better then having a anchor. I have a 1775 Lund ProGuide and do a lot of casting shorelines for walleyes on windy days. It holds it great, I have had family members who try to do same beside with their boats equipped with Minnkota they get frustrated and give up cause motor is always trying to correct and moving all over. I know couple of them that will be changing to Xi5 this yr. 
The jog feature is awesome also. when anchored on a spot I just hit jog left or right to work new area of shoreline. 
I have 24v 80lbs. in high winds(15-25mph) my 2 29group batteries last around 6-7 hrs. anything less I have never had them go dead.


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it true that they also run quieter, and are quicker to steer than terrova? I based my decision on anchor(jog),more responsive steering and quieter operation.


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 18, 2016)

I had a maxxum before I do not notice difference in actually prop motor noise and can not tell you on steering motor due to maxxum is cable steer. Steering did take some getting used to for me, one from switching from cable steer and also when touch button it turn pretty fast. When steer I have to just tap it if push to long it will spin around in no time.


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 18, 2016)

Other feature I like is heading lock with it hooked into my HDS units. I can point trolling motor down shoreline, hit autopilot and heading lock. Trolling motor with follow course at 1 mph and stay on course in direction it pointed. You can adjust speed up or down by .1 mph withremote. Being hooked with HDS I can see speed I have it set at on top of screen, It usually matches pretty close to what gps speed says. or I can set a waypoint by touching HDS screen and on menu to side push "goto" and set speed. It will go right to it at speed I choose. With these features I can pay not attention to trolling motor and just cast like someone else is driving boat. also comes in real handy if have to help someone else net a fish or do something in boat. I find I sit in back of boat more also. Point nose in wind hit heading lock back is to shore so I can make shorter more controled casts. With wireless foot pedal and remote I Hardly ever use front Depth finder except for guest who may sit up there.


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 19, 2016)

Wallijig said:


> Other feature I like is heading lock with it hooked into my HDS units. I can point trolling motor down shoreline, hit autopilot and heading lock. Trolling motor with follow course at 1 mph and stay on course in direction it pointed. You can adjust speed up or down by .1 mph withremote. Being hooked with HDS I can see speed I have it set at on top of screen, It usually matches pretty close to what gps speed says. or I can set a waypoint by touching HDS screen and on menu to side push "goto" and set speed. It will go right to it at speed I choose. With these features I can pay not attention to trolling motor and just cast like someone else is driving boat. also comes in real handy if have to help someone else net a fish or do something in boat. I find I sit in back of boat more also. Point nose in wind hit heading lock back is to shore so I can make shorter more controled casts. With wireless foot pedal and remote I Hardly ever use front Depth finder except for guest who may sit up there.




Thanks Wallijig. What Lowrance units can I use? Just 2nd gen and up HDS?


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 19, 2016)

HDS gen2 or gen3, plus the new Elite ti


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 20, 2016)

The Terrova is fairly slow to respond to directional changes, but it's an electric steer motor, not cable steer. I don't know which the Xi5 is, and most people who troll use the Terrova model, and now the Ulterra. I've read where people who are brush pile or dock shooters don't like the Terrova because it is slow to respond and go back to a cable steer model. It all depends on what method of madness you prefer and then choose the right TM for the job. I had a MG for years, and it worked fine for trolling as long as I kept my foot on the pedal for directional control but speed control was difficult as it only had 5 speeds. 

You can get the Ilink for a MK TM and a HB gps FF and you will have the same thing as Wallijig has, just a different brand. Both will work for that style of fishing. It's a personal choice. I've got Low FF and HB FF on my boat.


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 5, 2016)

So, I've installed, rigged, and tested the basic functions of the Xi5 and I'm impressed. Spotlock on this thing is amazing, even in the current. Jog function is handy as well. Super quiet when running and turning, and it responds to the remote instantly. The only thing I wish it had is power trim.


----------

